# How do you really aim?



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

For those of you that actually aim and use some part of your slingshot as a "sight", what do you do when you move beyond 10 meters? How do you decide how much hold-over to use to compensate for an unknown change in distance? If you are dialed into a set distance because of target shooting how do you move beyond it?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I rarely shoot beyond 10 meters, but when I do I treat it just like I would with archery. I shoot gangster, and overlay the top and bottom band over one another. I sight with the tip of the fork, and depending on the frame it shoots at POA or just above it at 10 meters. When I move back, I try to do it in increments of 5 meters, and adjust accordingly. For the frames which shoot above POA, I just bring the fork tip closer up to the target. In terms of hunting, I'm assuming you eyeball the distance to your quarry, and utilize one of your 5 meter aiming points as a reference for shooting. So I suppose I never move beyond a set distance, you just practice at multiple ones and then use those to inform your aiming point when shooting an unknown distance.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

You lower your anchor point to compensate for drop....and after a lot of practice your instincts will kick in....and it becomes second nature....
Your aim reference point should always remain the same....
Hope this helps

Len

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

For me it's much like sighting in iron sights on a rifle....your front sight doesn't move...you adjust the rear elevation sight blade....further away shots require you to raise the rear blade sight which angles the barrel higher and lowers the rear of gun in reference to your eye....which is same as anchor point with slingshot.

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I am an Aimstinctivist. I seek forever the Zone.

I aim now with my soul, until it's felt in the bone.

edit: The same way I aim when I throw something at a target Doc- if I stay out of the way, my brain will make the necessary adjustments in launch angle and transmit those to my hands- all by itself. I'm much more accurate as a spectator to that event, rather than trying to influence it one way or another.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> You lower your anchor point to compensate for drop....and after a lot of practice your instincts will kick in....and it becomes second nature....
> Your aim reference point should always remain the same....
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good question I shot at a baking sheet pan several yards away at the MWST, and was lucky enough to hit it once or twice, how I did it, I can’t tell you, because I just looked at the pan pulled my slingshot up and let it fly Glad to see you back on the Forum.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Mikmaq Warrior - I'm curious. Do you have set anchor points for different distances? IE - cheek for 10 yards, jaw for 15. collar bone for 20? Or do you just "feel" where you need to anchor?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Mikmaq Warrior - I'm curious. Do you have set anchor points for different distances? IE - cheek for 10 yards, jaw for 15. collar bone for 20? Or do you just "feel" where you need to anchor?


Ive never really given it much thought tbh....

i have a set anchor at 12 yards.... its just miniscule adjustments out to about 15 yards....really miniscule actually....a bit more at 20 yard range ...past 20 it becomes instinctive really....I mean if I am target shooting at 20 yards then I find my anchor for that distance, but when you are hunting, you don't really have the luxury of measuring exact distance...ya kinda have to let your instincts take over...

I warm up before every hunt....I have a plastic practice golfball target set up and I start at about 10 yards and just walk back and take shots as I move bac....and then I walk back towards the target and take shots...
Sometimes I set up a 1/2" target and when I hit it 3 times in a row @10-12 yards them I'm ready to go...
Early on I use to focus on distance...at this point it's not as important cause my brain seems to calculate and adjust automatically...

If I were to give any advice to someone wanting to hunt using sighting method, it would be to keep your range within 12 yards anyway....so you won't have to worry about anchor points so much....I really try to get as close as I can...

I hope that helps....

Len

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Mikmaq Warrior - I'm curious. Do you have set anchor points for different distances? IE - cheek for 10 yards, jaw for 15. collar bone for 20? Or do you just "feel" where you need to anchor?


Long story short...I have a set anchor and then it's all about feel and instinct....sorry about getting carried away...your question is a great one that made me really think...lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

What I am suspecting is that most of us do a bit of instinctive shooting.

When I shoot a rifle there is little or no instinctive shooting going on. Experience, along with some knowledge of the trajectory helps me to put the bullet where I want it. With a slingshot any change in distance has to be either estimated, guessed at or "felt". What I'm wondering is if that feeling is in fact one of the components of instinctive shooting. When I shoot I pay no attention to the bands at all. If I wanted to I could sight along them because they are in and just below my line of sight but it hasn't been necessary for a long time.

I'm just wondering if some who aim might in fact be bumping up against instinctive shooting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Winnie said:


> What I am suspecting is that most of us do a bit of instinctive shooting.
> 
> When I shoot a rifle there is little or no instinctive shooting going on. Experience, along with some knowledge of the trajectory helps me to put the bullet where I want it. With a slingshot any change in distance has to be either estimated, guessed at or "felt". What I'm wondering is if that feeling is in fact one of the components of instinctive shooting. When I shoot I pay no attention to the bands at all. If I wanted to I could sight along them because they are in and just below my line of sight but it hasn't been necessary for a long time.
> 
> I'm just wondering if some who aim might in fact be bumping up against instinctive shooting.


I agree....I used to sight down my bands with my non-dominant eye shut.....I relied on making sure to have the bands exactly aligned under my eye and in a perfect line through fork tip to target....then one day I decided to keep both eyes open...now I don't need to sight down the bands...I look kinda at the fork tip and target at same time (can't really explain it) and my bands are actually out of focus....so it's kinda like instinctive....my shots get off faster to...active release....sighting/instinctive hybrid kinda

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I have 10 yard 25 yard and 50 yard catch barrels and cardboard pizza boxes between them [on good days] that I move around on,5 shots at each,also a trip to the river and a soda can floating downstream help with aim,but a lot of it is both eyes open semi instinctive adjustments,alot like Mokmaqwarriors style


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

skarrd said:


> I have 10 yard 25 yard and 50 yard catch barrels and cardboard pizza boxes between them [on good days] that I move around on,5 shots at each,also a trip to the river and a soda can floating downstream help with aim,but a lot of it is both eyes open semi instinctive adjustments,alot like Mokmaqwarriors style


I Mikmaq sorry,fat fingers moving to fast,lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.

I use a narrow fork width (3" to 3 1/4") that allows aiming by using the upper fork corner (gangsta style) and an anchor on my ear. I use an *ear walking* technique for known distances that I measure out. A 10 yard shot would be an anchor just above the tragus. A 20 yard shot might be on the tragus. A 30 yard the notch at the bottom of the tragus. A 40 yard might be the lobe and 50 the bottom of the lobe. You have to calibrate for your ammo speed. For 75 yards I was shooting 265fps and using the bottom of the lobe. Lots of fun!

If I was a hunter I would still use the *ear walking *method but limit my shots to 20 yards. After a while you can estimate close distances. Your ear is very sensitive and it's easy to feel your anchor. I use my thumb knuckle on the ear.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of old postings on aiming.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/45146-aiming-question/?hl=%2Bvariable+%2Banchor#entry562104

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/5568-instinctive-shooting-style/page-2?hl=%2Bvariable+%2Banchor#entry64697


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

skarrd said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10 yard 25 yard and 50 yard catch barrels and cardboard pizza boxes between them [on good days] that I move around on,5 shots at each,also a trip to the river and a soda can floating downstream help with aim,but a lot of it is both eyes open semi instinctive adjustments,alot like Mokmaqwarriors style
> ...


Lol... :

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.
> 
> I use a narrow fork width (3" to 3 1/4") that allows aiming by using the upper fork corner (gangsta style) and an anchor on my ear. I use an *ear walking* technique for known distances that I measure out. A 10 yard shot would be an anchor just above the tragus. A 20 yard shot might be on the tragus. A 30 yard the notch at the bottom of the tragus. A 40 yard might be the lobe and 50 the bottom of the lobe. You have to calibrate for your ammo speed. For 75 yards I was shooting 265fps and using the bottom of the lobe. Lots of fun!
> 
> If I was a hunter I would still use the *ear walking *method but limit my shots to 20 yards. After a while you can estimate close distances. Your ear is very sensitive and it's easy to feel your anchor. I use my thumb knuckle on the ear.


I shoot 3/4 butterfly....my band only slightly touches my cheek...but I love the idea and how practical using the point on your ear would be for anchoring...It would definitely be something I'd use if I still used short draw.
I had to switch to butterfly because of injury...even had to change grip style...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.
> ...


I'm hoping to eventually figure out the 3/4 butterfly. I spent some time trying it last summer but had some issues. Something to experiment with again when I can get outdoors where it's safer to make accuracy errors.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A steady visual reference point at the fork tip used for aiming is essential in my opinion, assuming that a consistent anchor point is being used to ensure the same draw weight for every shot.

Although I rarely shoot beyond 10 meters, and that the flight trajectory (POI) becomes somewhat curved beyond that point, aiming above the intended target via the middle or the bottom of the fork tip works well up to 15-20 meters. The guesswork factor increases beyond that point, particularly if a "floating" anchor point (semi or full butterfly style) is being used.

Unlike archery, we do not have the wonderful option of aiming pins, albeit that many Chinese slingshots have fiber optic pins at the fork tips for various distances (great if your eyesight is 20/20, maybe not otherwise).

Lighter ammo will of course have a flatter trajectory, and helps to minimize errors at greater distances.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I never move my anchor point. It needs to be locked in and your release always consistent. I move the slingshot...up for further distances, down for closer. I also never use the frame for reference, but envision an angle bisector between the two bands - point the vector at the target. Known as Projection Aiming and developed by Arturo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Pebble Shooter, you just confirmed my thoughts one why my accuracy recently became more consistent. I shoot 1632 tubes and 5/16 steel ammo. I shortened my tubes to 7 inches and my consistency improved from that day on. I agree with Winnie on shooting on the edge of instinctive.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Winnie said:


> What I am suspecting is that most of us do a bit of instinctive shooting.
> 
> When I shoot a rifle there is little or no instinctive shooting going on. Experience, along with some knowledge of the trajectory helps me to put the bullet where I want it. With a slingshot any change in distance has to be either estimated, guessed at or "felt". What I'm wondering is if that feeling is in fact one of the components of instinctive shooting. When I shoot I pay no attention to the bands at all. If I wanted to I could sight along them because they are in and just below my line of sight but it hasn't been necessary for a long time.
> 
> I'm just wondering if some who aim might in fact be bumping up against instinctive shooting.


You may be correct.

I keep my anchor stationary and aim higher or lower or move my point of aim on the fork tip, guesstimating for range.

That's a big reason why I prefer OTT instead of TTF.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.
> 
> I use a narrow fork width (3" to 3 1/4") that allows aiming by using the upper fork corner (gangsta style) and an anchor on my ear. I use an *ear walking* technique for known distances that I measure out. A 10 yard shot would be an anchor just above the tragus. A 20 yard shot might be on the tragus. A 30 yard the notch at the bottom of the tragus. A 40 yard might be the lobe and 50 the bottom of the lobe. You have to calibrate for your ammo speed. For 75 yards I was shooting 265fps and using the bottom of the lobe. Lots of fun!
> 
> If I was a hunter I would still use the *ear walking *method but limit my shots to 20 yards. After a while you can estimate close distances. Your ear is very sensitive and it's easy to feel your anchor. I use my thumb knuckle on the ear.


This is very much like how I shoot and aim. Upper fork corner sight and anchor somewhere on the ear. I can also shoot ok at distance by keeping a consistent anchor and slightly elevating the slingshot. This all depends on ammo and bands too. I think there will always be some bit of "instinct" involved in slingshot shooting, especially at distance.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

bigdh2000 said:


> I never move my anchor point. It needs to be locked in and your release always consistent. I move the slingshot...up for further distances, down for closer. I also never use the frame for reference, but envision an angle bisector between the two bands - point the vector at the target. Known as Projection Aiming and developed by Arturo.


"...and very quickly you begin to visualize it; you don't need the actual aid anymore, okay?" -bigdh2000

:yeahthat: Well put. My experience exactly.

Could preference for aiming or instinctive be based on one's inherent and self-acknowledged level of eye/hand coordination?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The reason I personally don't use my fork tip to adjust for distance is because I want to be able to see the head of the game I'm hunting...raising the forks even the slightest amount at 15 yards will cover up the head of small game...then there's no target visual... .
In my opinion, shot placement is key and if I can't see the tiny spot that my shot needs to hit then it truly comes down to luck...Or so it would feel that way

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the response Mikmaq Warrior! This is really interesting stuff, especially to a neophyte like me still trying to figure how to lock it in at short distances.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Thanks for the response Mikmaq Warrior! This is really interesting stuff, especially to a neophyte like me still trying to figure how to lock it in at short distances.


No prob...I was a neophyte only about 5 years ago...I get it
Small targets are the key..... accuracy & consistency is all about shooting as much as possible....and keeping proper form....
Once you find your anchor, just set up a small target and go at it...don't worry about missing...we all miss....just work on getting as close as possible...on a really small target a near miss would be a hit on a large target....just have fun....after awhile you will get less misses and more hits...only a matter of time, and the more often you shoot, the less time it will take...
I used to get frustrated when I was learning and someone told me to put down the frame when that happens...come back later when I'm calm...and it was the best advice I ever received......point is that it's all about fun...if you don't take it too serious it will all come together naturally...

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I never move my anchor point. It needs to be locked in and your release always consistent. I move the slingshot...up for further distances, down for closer. I also never use the frame for reference, but envision an angle bisector between the two bands - point the vector at the target. Known as Projection Aiming and developed by Arturo.
> ...


Maybe *conscious aiming* and *subconscious aiming* ("instinctive/intuitive") are not as far apart as some people like to think. Most shooters know what happens when we *consciously aim*. We use a front reference point such as a fork corner or mechanical sight and a rear anchor point or a method to keep consistent with our pouch hand. *Subconscious aiming* is sometimes spoken about like it's magical or mysterious and can only be successfully done by some people.

The most argued point with instinctive shooting is whether the shooter sees the frame. IMO, you can't not see it because it's right in front of you and in your path of vision. It's all about focus and peripheral vision. When *consciously aiming*, we focus on the frame index and use this reference point on the target. With *instinctive/intuitive*, we focus on the target and from thousands of practice shots our brain knows how the picture should look for a successful hit. We see the frame but it's out of focus. Our brain will not be comfortable if the frame is out of position and the only way we know that is because we see it. We feel it as well but our feeling is driven by our vision, as well as muscle memory. When the picture looks right, the frame will be in position, back tension will feel the way we like, anchor point will be felt, the pouch release will be smooth and we have a good follow-through. The POI provides feedback for our conscious (and subconscious) and assists us with making adjustments for the next shot. Even with *conscious aiming*, we can feel when a shot is bad before the ball reaches the target area. With *conscious aiming* we also know when the frame was out of position for the shot because we were staring at it. With *subconscious aiming* (instinctive), we were not staring at the fork tip but our subconscious knew if the frame or bands were in position during the shot.

As mentioned before, I shot "instinctive" with a slingshot for 20 years and then learned how to consciously aim about 7 years ago. I like aiming but sometimes when I'm plinking my brain will enjoy the target and will flip over to subconscious aiming for a few shots.

All shooting involves aiming. If we don't aim then we are randomly flinging ammo into the air without any concern for where it hits. Even *subconscious aiming* (instinctive) involves a process for success. This process is aiming. It's a sequence of steps we take to direct the ammo to the target.

Just my thoughts... and you can disagree.

"Instinctive archery requires an alliance between the subconscious and the conscious. The subconscious learns through hours of practice the mechanics and calculation of archery. The conscious then gives the orders of when (timing) and where (target) those mechanics should be employed". (written by psychology doctor and archer Jay Kidwell - 2004)


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > bigdh2000 said:
> ...


I agree....I also started out as an instinctive shooter...and then switched to sighting/aiming about 5 years ago....I think I blend the two because of this...I rely on my instincts more than I do actually aiming...I don't even sight down the bands anymore.... subconsciously I think my brain knows how to line everything up without me thinking about it...I do however place my fork edge or corner on the target though....and I still have an anchor point...but it's all second nature now....the anchor moves constantly depending on the distance I'm shooting at without me actually being aware of the changes

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Like with all sports, there will be those with elite abilities. Some shooters may even develop the ability to become accurate while straying away from a fixed process. We can see good examples of this on YouTube videos. Some shooters may be able to do wild tricks like shooting from the hip or smacking objects out of the air. They may be able to make hits while using different draw lengths or anchor positions. The elite shooters are great motivation but don't feel bad if you are only accurate when sticking to the strict fundamentals of intuitive shooting. Few shooters get to the level of these guys, even with much practice.

I recently watched a good video about a young Asian guy who was shooting lighters out of the air. He was lightning fast. A great example of an elite shooter. I would be happy to hit a large can out of the air with 10% consistency.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Like with all sports, there will be those with elite abilities. Some shooters may even develop the ability to become accurate while straying away from a fixed process. We can see good examples of this on YouTube videos. Some shooters may be able to do wild tricks like shooting from the hip or smacking objects out of the air. They may be able to make hits while using different draw lengths or anchor positions. The elite shooters are great motivation but don't feel bad if you are only accurate when sticking to the strict fundamentals of intuitive shooting. Few shooters get to the level of these guys, even with much practice.
> 
> I recently watched a good video about a young Asian guy who was shooting lighters out of the air. He was lightning fast. A great example of an elite shooter. I would be happy to hit a large can out of the air with 10% consistency.


Well said....

I gave trick shooting a go before....I did a match light on my first attempt in my basement and almost caught catchbox on fire.....lol....that was it for me...

As a hunter, all I care about is proper shot placement... I'll leave the cool trick shots to others...I practice using 1/2" candies (called rockets here in Canada....Smarties in the States) and that's only to keep my accuracy and consistency as sharp as possible...I supplement our food supplies with small game hunting so it's more of a job...

I bash beer cans with marbles for fun....makes me feel like a kid again 

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Like with all sports, there will be those with elite abilities. Some shooters may even develop the ability to become accurate while straying away from a fixed process. We can see good examples of this on YouTube videos. Some shooters may be able to do wild tricks like shooting from the hip or smacking objects out of the air. They may be able to make hits while using different draw lengths or anchor positions. The elite shooters are great motivation but don't feel bad if you are only accurate when sticking to the strict fundamentals of intuitive shooting. Few shooters get to the level of these guys, even with much practice.
> 
> I recently watched a good video about a young Asian guy who was shooting lighters out of the air. He was lightning fast. A great example of an elite shooter. I would be happy to hit a large can out of the air with 10% consistency.


Wow, great video!


----------



## PhrednurHead (Dec 29, 2018)

As someone who shoot OTT most of the time I have to move my anchor point a little lower on my dedicated TTF frames PP Scorpion or my SS Ocularis Jelly Bean when set up TTF if not then my shots go low I have tried moving my aim point up by moving the fork tip up but then I obscure my view of the target. So the only other option as I see it is to lower the anchor point slightly. I use the same process when shooting at a distance of more than 10-12 meters.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

What I can say for sure : *This topic will never grow old* !

I remember as a kid; Throwing rocks at an object was purely instinctive. If you stopped to think about it too hard, it was game over -

Now, the Slingshot - I believe it is safe to say - It is not a precision instrument .Yet; I have watched the numerous videos of Bill Hays and all the other sharp shooters hitting the target repeatedly, grazing the head of a match and setting it alight and I am still in awe at how this is possible to do with an implement that is affected by so many variables -

My conclusion: I am convinced that freehand sling shooting requires a *bit of technique* and a *lot of trusting your instinct*.

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

RUFUS HUSSEY........enough said!


----------



## kcherry (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm using my Brass PPMG from ProShot Catapults using Amber Latex @ 1.125 x .750 at 5.5". I shoot gangster style and anchor at the corner of my mouth which gives me 28.5" inches of draw length. Using 3/8 clay i get around 270 fps max and with 3/8 steel I get around 236 fps. With these specs in mind, and with my anchor point, I hold under at 10 meters, and slightly under or on at 20 meters. Over 20 and I'm holding over with obscures my vision from the middle of the top fork, but I don't shoot much over 20 unless I'm playing around. At 30 yards (I use yards mostly and meters at 10 to 20), I'm holding about 1 fork width over, then at 40 its about 3 fork widths over or so. I don't get much speed at 28.5", but I feel its more consistent with a mouth anchor rather than butterfly. I could move back my anchor to my ear and get more drawlength, but haven't played with it much yet.

My second Brass PPMG is setup with dual TBG @ 20mm x 15mm at 6.5", and these work pretty good for 1/2" steel at 196 fps, .58 cal lead (unknown until chrono time), and 3/8" at 246 steel. My hold under is very close with these mostly because I use 3/8" steel instead of 3/8" clay. The 1/2" steel drops off and requires me to hold just under at 10 meters.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> RUFUS HUSSEY........enough said!


Yep. He always held the pouch hand steady and moved the fork.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.

I always shot instinctively.

A few years ago, I found this site - abandoned my folding wristbrace slingshot - and went to over the fork flat bands.

I couldn't believe how much more accurate I became.

Then, after watching people here get better and better - lighting matches, cutting cards... The idea of getting that good, aiming etc. crossed my mind.

Then I realized: I don't care to get that good, and don't want to shoot in that manner.

I like shooting instinctively.

I don't care if I miss.

Striving for perfection takes the fun out of it for me.

Besides, I don't have the time.

Perhaps when I retire.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I practice using 1/2" candies (called rockets here in Canada....Smarties in the States)


Abusing rockets like that....


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Crazy Canuck said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I practice using 1/2" candies (called rockets here in Canada....Smarties in the States)
> ...


I can't stand them...yuck....I feel like I'm doing everyone a favor....lol....destroy them all!!!!

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I focus solely on the target, but still use a reference point on the frame. This is certainly doable, one doesn't exclude the other. I've found that it is best to not over-aim though, and keep everything fluid. Draw, anchor, keep pressure on, then aim briefly, shoot. I dont aim for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Kcherry


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This is how I shoot instnctively -

[Keep in mind that it is impossible to aim and so taking a bunch of extra time makes no sense. I do not look at the slingsot at all. There are only three things that I do very purposely; Address the target, square the slingshot to the taget and release the pouch smoothly. Also, the length of bands makes no difference, the process is still the same.]

It's pretty simple: First, if I am shooting at a leaf, for instance, I will not look at the leaf but at a spot on the leaf. This, for me, is very important. Aimng at something as small as a leaf is not enough. It is too big. It doesn't force my brain to go into "auto". It's the same thing as shooting at a rabbit as opposed to looking intently at a spot behind the base of it's ear. Your odds go way up. The other thing that I will often do at the beginning of a session, or if I feel like I'm shooting off is to move the slingshot around in a small circle while at full extension stopping quickly when it 'feels right' and then release.

Having so said, this would be a reasonabe sequence:

Identify target and lock onto some very small part of it. Bring slingshot up to full extension. Square fork to target. "Trace" the fork around in a small circle a couple of times. Stop when if feel right. Release smoothly. Closer is always better but you can reach out a bit doing this too. The brain seems to range things pretty automatically.

That's pretty much the sum total of what I know about shooting. Like Incomudro above, I'm not interested in aiming. I move pretty smoothly between five to twenty meters. I wouldnt want to have to consistently hit a tennis ball at 30 meters but hitting a vollyball pretty regularly wouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> I am an Aimstinctivist. I seek forever the Zone.
> I aim now with my soul, until it's felt in the bone.
> 
> edit: The same way I aim when I throw something at a target Doc- if I stay out of the way, my brain will make the necessary adjustments in launch angle and transmit those to my hands- all by itself. I'm much more accurate as a spectator to that event, rather than trying to influence it one way or another.


My friend this is an awesome response to Winnie's question. I've been to 40 years of instinctive archery seminars and they explained it just like you. 
Firstly. The conscious mind can only do ONE thing at a time. Meaning you can't consciously aim and release at the same time it's impossible. 
Now the subconscious mind can do thousands of things at the same time. 
So step out of the way and let your subconscious and muscle memory run things while your conscious mind is totally imearsed on the target. Your mind is an amazing thing.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.
> 
> I use a narrow fork width (3" to 3 1/4") that allows aiming by using the upper fork corner (gangsta style) and an anchor on my ear. I use an *ear walking* technique for known distances that I measure out. A 10 yard shot would be an anchor just above the tragus. A 20 yard shot might be on the tragus. A 30 yard the notch at the bottom of the tragus. A 40 yard might be the lobe and 50 the bottom of the lobe. You have to calibrate for your ammo speed. For 75 yards I was shooting 265fps and using the bottom of the lobe. Lots of fun!
> 
> If I was a hunter I would still use the *ear walking *method but limit my shots to 20 yards. After a while you can estimate close distances. Your ear is very sensitive and it's easy to feel your anchor. I use my thumb knuckle on the ear.


Northerner, I could have written that myself......except I gave up on aiming several times and went back to instinctive shooting but have never been able to master aiming. Same thing with years of shooting bows and arrows. My archery hero was Howard Hill who used to say concentrate on what you want to hit and will the arrow to the target. ........kind of like Rufus Hussey.

GP


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I know is I've never seen an instinctive shooter ever win a medal in any Olympic shooting event. Airgun, Firearm, or Archery. Their all aiming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > I shot "instinctive" for 20 years and did fine out to 20 yards but some days my instincts just didn't work so well. In 2011 I decided to try conscious aiming and it was a big struggle. I gave up many times and went back to the familiar "instinctive" method like I used for trad archery. Finally, after many attempts, I managed to figure out the conscious aiming with a slingshot. I'm now able to enjoy long distance target shooting at distances that were beyond my subconscious instinctive aiming. Last summer I was making conscious aiming hits at 30, 40, 50 and 75 yards. I always looked forward to these shooting sessions.
> ...


I started "instinctive" shooting with stickbows and slingshots back in 1990. My accuracy was respectable and I competed in several trad archery tournaments including twice at the GLLI. I took a hiatus for about 15 years but returned a few years ago to shooting recurves and longbows with the "instinctive" method. My understanding of the style has changed after reading a bunch of articles and hanging around a trad forum for a few years. It can become a heated debate that never gets settled. The great part about instinctive shooting is that you can do it without even understanding exactly what you are doing.

Several years ago I tried aiming with a slingshot but couldn't do it. I couldn't slow down my routine. It felt awkward. It took many attempts throughout a year or more to figure it out and get the process working for me. I gave up many times. I can still shoot slingshots instinctively but I enjoy long distance shooting and I wasn't accurate enough to reach much beyond 20 yards without consciously aiming. With the ear anchor method I can reach out to 30, 40, 50 and even 75 yards. Some shooters might think this is a waste of effort but I enjoy the challenge.

I'm still trying to figure out string walking and fixed crawl with the trad bows. I have seen some amazing accuracy with these aiming styles but haven't been able to get comfortable with it myself.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> All I know is I've never seen an instinctive shooter ever win a medal in any Olympic shooting event. Airgun, Firearm, or Archery. Their all aiming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exactly, they are aiming, but they don't focus on aiming, they focus on form. They do aim, but if you ask them how they aim exactly, they wont be able to explain, as it is in between the concious and the unconscious. This is a state that many call instinctive, but it is indeed a form of aiming.
As an example, I shoot olympic recurve, sights and all, but I don't focus on the pin or the target. At the moment of release, I really have no concrete idea if the pin is on the gold or the blue, but no matter where it is, if I focus correctly on form, and retain back tension through the shot, I shoot in the yellow.
This applies to slingshots as well.
I guess we are saying the same thing really ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I Shot with Olympic shooter Don Nygord and he said the only thing you focus on is your sites. Once your lined up with your target you concentrate on your front site in Pistol. He would mark peoples front site with a line. And if the line wasn't clear and in focus you weren't shooting correctly. He did a demonstration where he did little tiny circles with his pistol while keeping his sites lined up and still hit the bullseye every time. He said releasing the shot becomes automatic but if you don't concentrate on your sites you look at the target than your sites back and forth and the shot goes off somewhere in between and your shot will miss because your sites weren't lined up anymore.
He also did a demo where he had people shoot at a bullseye target ten shots. Than had them shoot at a blank target with no bullseye telling them to concentrate only on your sites and aim for the center of the paper. Their groups were smaller on the blank paper. He said the reason was because they only had their sites to keep in focus not focusing back and forth between sites and target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> I Shot with Olympic shooter Don Nygord and he said the only thing you focus on is your sites. Once your lined up with your target you concentrate on your front site in Pistol. He would mark peoples front site with a line. And if the line wasn't clear and in focus you weren't shooting correctly. He did a demonstration where he did little tiny circles with his pistol while keeping his sites lined up and still hit the bullseye every time. He said releasing the shot becomes automatic but if you don't concentrate on your sites you look at the target than your sites back and forth and the shot goes off somewhere in between and your shot will miss because your sites weren't lined up anymore.
> He also did a demo where he had people shoot at a bullseye target ten shots. Than had them shoot at a blank target with no bullseye telling them to concentrate only on your sites and aim for the center of the paper. Their groups were smaller on the blank paper. He said the reason was because they only had their sites to keep in focus not focusing back and forth between sites and target.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah, ok, when you have rear sights it's a bit different. But from what you said, it seems that some basic principles still apply. Blank paper shooting is quite telling, as I find it works with bows and slinghots too, and the reason, as you said, is the singular focus to what is important, instead of going back and forth.
Never shot a pistol or rifle long enough to acquire any decent technique though, so I really can't personally correlate firearms to bows/slingshots.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Crazy Canuck said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I practice using 1/2" candies (called rockets here in Canada....Smarties in the States)
> ...


And you can always munch on your ammo.

GP


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I pull back the pouch, make a wish, then release.


----------

